# Psyched About Albums Nested in Folders, But...



## heavydoody (Oct 20, 2017)

Mobile Operating System:  iOS

Desktop Operating System: macOS High Sierra

Desktop Lightroom Version: Both CC and Classic

Question or Description of Problem: One of the things thrilled me yesterday was opening LR Mobile and seeing my collections/albums nested in folders... Finally! I sync everything, so I was scrolling for days to get what I wanted before the nesting appeared.

My dumb question: Why are they displayed nested? Is it solely because of the updated to LR Mobile, or is it because I opened and organized in CC (non-classic)? I opened my library in both CC and Classic before opening the mobile app, so I'm not sure if my non-classic organizing is what causes it to display this way.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 20, 2017)

Both. It's one single ecosystem, so when you change something on one device, it will show on all devices.


----------



## heavydoody (Oct 20, 2017)

I've done a little testing, and it doesn't appear to work this way.

Test: In "Classic" I created a collection set, created a collection within it, then added a few photos to it.

Result: In LR Mobile, the collection shows up, but it does not appear as nested within the collection set.

When I create an album inside a folder in CC (non-classic), it does appear as nested in LR Mobile.


----------



## heavydoody (Oct 20, 2017)

If, like me, you want to use LR Classic, but have them appear as nested within their collections/folders within LR Mobile, the workflow seems to be:

1. Create the collection in Classic, and sync it.
2. Open CC (non-classic), create a folder, and move the recently synced album to it.


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 20, 2017)

That's the genius of Adobe....

Folders will sync between iOS, Android, Web, and the so-called "Lightroom CC". They aren't going to sync with Lightroom "Classic". Same with keywords by the way.


----------



## heavydoody (Oct 20, 2017)

Ouch @ keywords.


----------

